# Palm Pilot m515 configuration. Segfaults and and hang.

## elcesar

Hi all. I'm not sure about this to be a gentoo bug or a kernel bug.

I have a new palm m515 whith its USB craddle. (There is an option in the kernel for such a thing)

  I emerge 

        pilot-link                      Latest version Installed: 0.10.99

        gnome-pilot                  Latest version Installed: 0.1.65-r3

        gnome-pilot-conduits     Latest version Installed: 0.9

  trying to configure the gnome-pilot gives segfaults everytime. 

The worse was about to come

  I emerge coldsync.

*  dev-libs/coldsync

      Latest version Available: 2.2.5

      Latest version Installed: 2.2.5

y wrote this configuratiom. 

cat /etc/coldsync.conf 

listen serial {

	protocol: net;

	device: /dev/usb/tts/1;	# Or whatever

	}

(it works.) But when I tried to do to a full backup of the content of my Palm it results in a system hang.

I'm Using

Linux elcesar 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 #1 jue jul 11 14:57:12 CEST 2002 i686 GenuineIntel

----------

## rac

From Bugs to Hardware & Laptops

----------

## wimac

I have a m515 I didn't try the gnome stuff and couldn't get coldsync working. but jpilot and pilot-link works great and I load the visor and usbserial modules. I don't use any simlinks I couldn't seem to get them working.  I just point the port setting of jpilot to: /dev/usb/tts/1 and have the line:

export PILOTPORT='/dev/usb/tts/1'

in my .bash_profile and it works great there might be an easier way but I stopped looking after it started working so there you have it.

----------

